# EO Strength (Funny)



## [email protected]

I sell my soaps/lotions at a large Flea Market on Tue/Weds. This last week, I had a gal stop and check out my soaps and lotions. She asked about my essential oil products. Where I got my oils, how much they cost, etc. Then she starts telling me she's a vendor and sells essential oils if I'd be interested... they're alot *better*.  Come to find out they're like Young Living. LOL She pulls a couple small (1/4oz) bottles out of her purse and I sniff them. They're not even as strong as my soaps. I asked her how much? $7.95 I explained to her that I use 3-4oz in a batch of soap (WM recipe) and there is no way I could afford to use this product, and that I know a gal that actually tried to use a similar product and the scent didn't come through and I needed to stick to my *pure* essential oils. She said, 'Oh, these are 100% pure.' So I asked why they were so much weaker than my essential oils from NDA? Her response.... 'Cuz those *strong* oils have fragrance oil added to them to make them stronger.' ROFLMBO


----------



## swgoats

That's what they tell you. She's got the spill down perfectly. I find the whole EO thing so frustrating. I'm afraid to buy them anywhere. How can they be labeled 100% pure if they are not and no body is cracking down on them? I guess I need to order a bulk EO and see how I intuitively feel about it - very scientific, I know. But I just don't trust anything any body says about EOs anymore. Got to understand I've used YL for 12 years and studied all their information. Even had real doctors I trust recommend them. It's hard to make a paradigm shift. Our stash of YL is waning though, and I need to decide how I want to replace it. I still love their toothpaste and deodorant. I refuse to use anything else - I'm very brand loyal when I find what I like.


----------



## [email protected]

Well,... to me it is kinda *common sense* about essential oils smelling VERY strong. And the ones she had weren't. I mean, if you take a bouquet of lavender, or a handful of cloves, or cut a lemon, (etc, etc, etc.) and smell them, they are pretty strong. But to concentrate that strength into an essential oil--WHEW! They are REALLY strong. I love my EO soaps/lotions. I love their smell and I love using them. But I HATE making them! It gives me a head-ache working with the straight oils. :/ The last three batches of soap I've made are Aloe & Tea Tree, Lavender, Lemongrass Spearmint Eucalyptus and the next batch I need to make is Patchouli. I've had a head-ache for a week!!


----------



## MF-Alpines

Did she look about 35 with dark hair, long, past her shoulders anyhow? Did she have a purple business card? Was she a Do Terra vendor or whoever they are?


----------



## [email protected]

YES!! I couldn't remember the name of the company. She gave me a card, but I left it at the market. Don't remember if I tossed it in my ditty box or the trash. LOL


----------



## swgoats

I think DoTerra is run by former YL executives. My YL oils are very strong smelling, but with the exception of the hot oils like clove, oregano, etc. you can put them directly on the skin without hurting yourself. From what I read online, the aromatherapists talk about them having unsafe practices and misleading label as far as saying it is therapeutic grade, but no one accuses them of diluting them. I found this website last night :
http://www.aromaweb.com/articles/howtobuyessentialoils.asp
It says not to use EOs neat cause over time you can develop a sensitivity to them. So you can use them neat for years without reaction, and then suddenly have a reaction and it is a permanent sensitivity. That's concerning.

I just need to order some samples from different companies. YL oils do not give me headaches. Perfumes do. The FOs I've been buying for soaping don't give me headaches, but I do loose my sense of smell.


----------



## a4patch

Swgoats:



swgoats said:


> http://www.aromaweb.com/articles/howtobuyessentialoils.asp
> It says not to use EOs neat cause over time you can develop a sensitivity to them.


What does "using neat" mean? Just curious?


----------



## swgoats

It means putting them directly on your skin without a carrier oil.


----------



## JN

My family uses YL EOs as well as Heritage Essential Oils. Have been for years. Pretty much everything is used neat. A few hotter oils I may use a carrier like V6. Love, Love, Love them. That is all we use. BUT....I can't afford to use them in my soap. So I have to go else where and buy them bulk for my soap.


----------



## swgoats

How do you feel about the quality of YL oils versus your bulk oils Jennifer? Do you notice a difference?


----------



## fmg

There is a DoTerra person at our local Farmer's Market. She doesn't sell at the market though, just discusses and shows her oils. We are not allowed to sell products that were not produced by the vendors. I like the DoTerra lady here, very nice gal, but I think it's kinda like one of those pyramid scheme type deals.


----------



## hsmomof4

You all may find this interesting: http://www.learningabouteos.com/ind...-tea-tree-essential-oil-the-results-are-here/


----------



## hsmomof4

And this: http://www.learningabouteos.com/ind...-for-in-an-essential-oil-company-a-checklist/


----------



## JN

Yes there is definitely a difference. All EOs are not created equally for sure. But, if I use YL or even Heritage EOs in my soap my cost would be so high no one would buy my soap. So I just get the best I can in bulk for my soap.


----------



## [email protected]

hsmomof4 said:


> You all may find this interesting: http://www.learningabouteos.com/ind...-tea-tree-essential-oil-the-results-are-here/


Well, it says that DoTerra's is pure. Strange that the ones I sniffed didn't smell very strong. Also strange that they didn't test YL. ?? You'd think being so popular that it would have been included.

But, like I said originally, what I thought was hilarious was when I asked her about why mine was stronger than hers, her response was that mine had fragrance oil added to it to make it strong. Implying that *real* essential oils aren't really that strong. LOL

I think everyone agrees that there's really no way to use these *name brand* oils in soap/lotion and be able to sell it. Too much $$.


----------



## hsmomof4

They said that one particular oil that they tested was pure. Nothing about all DoTerra oils, or even every batch of the same oil. Here's a different round of testing (on peppermint) that did not have the same results: http://www.learningabouteos.com/ind...ty-test-results-for-peppermint-essential-oil/ They made decisions on what to test based on what people were paying for. People chipped in money for particular oils that they wanted to see tested.


----------



## JN

That is funny Denise. Some people really don't have a clue. And those people shouldn't be selling oils! lol

I guess the good thing about YL is that they grow and produce everything themselves. I have some friends that were actually able to help harvest their Melissa and Lavender. Then watched while it was processed. With YL you can find everything out about the oils from the time the seed was planted to when they bottled the oils and shipped them. That's comforting. Heritage EOs runs a close second as far as quality. The customer service is excellent as well. It's a family owned business.


----------



## Angelknitter12

I have been very happy with most eo from Butterfly express. I appreciate the price too. I go through a lot of lavender and I get 16 oz for $47.


----------



## [email protected]

I went to www.butterflyexpress.com and it redirected me to www.earthsonnets.com where you can only purchase 10ml bottles. ???


----------



## Angelknitter12

I have a special wholesale account. I am always happy to order for people at my wholesale cost.


----------

